

Researcher Identifies Hidden Data-Acquisition Services in iOS | Threatpost - lsh123
https://threatpost.com/researcher-identifies-hidden-data-acquisition-services-in-ios/107335

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470)

